# Old diesels



## norm.h (Dec 8, 2009)

As a brand new member, (just joined 2 hours ago) I have to say how enthralled I was to read the thread "double acting diesels"

I was on the Australia Star from 1955 to 1957, and she had two H & W BW double-acting two-stroke engines which caught fire on my first trip to sea just after leaving Aden, OZ bound.

I was put on the frig. system homeward bound, and the engines were two Brush diesels, 4 cylinder horizontally opposed piston, where the big end on one conn rod carried the bottom end of the opposing rod. 
An absolute nightmare!


----------



## GWB (Jul 11, 2007)

Norm, could not agree with more while serving my apprenticeship had to work on Brush Diesels bloody nightmare taking leads checking clearances , etc., but interesting concept to fit in a engine room with low deck head.


----------



## norm.h (Dec 8, 2009)

GWB said:


> interesting concept to fit in a engine room with low deck head.


Quite right.
We barely had enough headroom to rig a chain block to remove the covers! Ugh!


----------

